# Ion Color Brilliance After Color Treatment



## Kandie Mire (Sep 18, 2011)

So I dyed my hair red with black lowlights, &amp; got some Ion After Color Treatment, but there's no directions on what I am supposed to do with it! Do I leave it in or take it out? Anyone has the instructions &amp;I would share with me? Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 20, 2011)

Contact them with a phone call or email.

I don't know this product so I'm not much help...


----------



## BrigetteMora (Oct 16, 2011)

"Following chemical service and a light shampoo apply Ion Color Brilliance After Color Treatment to clean, towel-dried hair. Wait 3-4 minutes and rinse."

http://www.sallybeauty.com/color-sealer/SBS-305882,default,pd.html


----------



## IP CiaPro Hall (Nov 8, 2012)

I had to look it up too. Kinda crazy!


----------



## flowergirl1215 (May 19, 2013)

I was also confused by the lack of instructions, but I figured out that if you peel back the right side of the back label, there is a fold-out sheet with instructions. I wish, though, the instructions included something about whether to use a conditioner or not.


----------

